# Which camera to choose?



## meganc (Jan 16, 2008)

I am just getting into photography, and atm I only have a point and shoot, so I'm looking for a dslr. I'm on a budget, so I was looking at the Nikon D40 or the Canon Rebel XTi.
The d40 is $470 with the 18-55 mm lens on B&H photo
I know megapixels don't make the camera I just thought I'd throw it in there,
the d40 is 6.1 mp
And the XTi is $590 with the 18-55 mm lens (same website)
xti is 10.1 mp
Or should I go up to the Nikon d40x for $609 with a 18-55 mm lens
d40x is 10.2 mp
And for Canon, the next up was the 30d (well on their website, that's the next up) but the body alone was $800, so yeah
But I mean I could just go down to the Rebel XT for about $400
xt is 8 mp
So yeah, I don't know, I was trying to stay with either Canon or Nikon, and I was trying to stay under $600, and the cheaper the camera is the sooner I could get it. This would be my first dslr so I just need a "beginners camera".
Which camera do you suggest? Doesn't have to be one already mentioned, but I think staying under $600, between canon and nikon that's about it lol.


----------



## adolan20 (Jan 16, 2008)

The d40 is great for just starting out if you don't want to go further in your photography.  As you know or don't, the D40/D40x will only auto focus with AF-S lenses.  These lenses are few and far as of right now, and some of the great lenses such as the 50mm 1.8 won't auto focus.  My D40x is for sale by the way  and I was willing to work out a price with you.


----------



## M1M (Jan 16, 2008)

I love my D40!!


----------



## Mav (Jan 16, 2008)

I'd recommend reading this thread on the D40, and then decide for yourself whether or not the camera will work for you.  Lots of people have one and love it in spite of its limitations, myself included.

What kind of things do you intend to photograph?  Anything in particular?  Also, forget what anyone says here.  Just go to a store and try them out for feel, how easily you can reach controls, and if the menu system makes sense to you or not.  You can make great photos with any of these cameras, so what's more important is how easily you can use the camera.

Between the D40 and the D40x, I'd definitely go with the regular 6MP D40.  Cleaner high ISO performance, I rarely need the extra megapixels, the 6MP sensor seems to give sharper results with the cheaper lenses out there, and the super fast 1/500s flash sync is insanely useful in bright daylight when you're trying to fill in shadowing on people's faces.


----------



## Gawonii (Jan 16, 2008)

Why not look at a used Nikon D50 or D70?  That is, if you decide to go with Nikon.  If you go that route you can save $$ for better glass and not have the auto focus limits with the D40. Not that the D40 is bad.  I have one and it works great for what I bought it for.  I just found myself liking photography more after getting it and ended up getting a D80 for the lens benefit.


----------



## CRman (Jan 16, 2008)

A good used D50 or D70 would serve you better than the D40 in my opinion. I went with the D80 will play with it for a year and then bump up. If you had to choose between the D40/40x and the XT or XTi I would go with the Canon. Just my opinion though.... Do lots of research and decide. Do read that post mentioned though.


----------



## Emerana (Jan 16, 2008)

I have no complaints about my xti so far


----------



## M1M (Jan 16, 2008)

Mav said:


> I'd recommend reading this thread on the D40, and then decide for yourself whether or not the camera will work for you.  Lots of people have one and love it in spite of its limitations, myself included.
> 
> What kind of things do you intend to photograph?  Anything in particular?  Also, forget what anyone says here.  Just go to a store and try them out for feel, how easily you can reach controls, and if the menu system makes sense to you or not.  You can make great photos with any of these cameras, so what's more important is how easily you can use the camera.
> 
> Between the D40 and the D40x, I'd definitely go with the regular 6MP D40.  Cleaner high ISO performance, I rarely need the extra megapixels, the 6MP sensor seems to give sharper results with the cheaper lenses out there, and the super fast 1/500s flash sync is insanely useful in bright daylight when you're trying to fill in shadowing on people's faces.



Holy great post



> While some of the ideas are solid, I think the original topic is off-kilter. First off, a lot of beginners want a smaller camera, by taking the AF motor out, you save size and weight. Secondly, if someone does get really interested in photography, when its time to upgrade, they will buy something better, and the best part is, they will be able to use every lens they already own. Next, most of the target market for the D40 isn't interested in lugging around 15 lenses. Most purchasers bought it because it was lightweight, and easy to use, not because it was "pro-model durable." Do you seriously think most _beginners_ are going to carry 8 specialty lenses around with them? No, most will likely carry the kit lens and an intermediate zoom, and nothing else. Furthermore, most of the target market want to push the shutter-release and take a picture, not fiddle with DOF, or bracketing, or things more advanced users enjoy. Another problem with this argument is, if someone goes out and uses the D40 like a pro, how long will it last? I wouldn't bet on it being very long.
> 
> The major problem I have with this argument is, sabbath, you aren't looking at this like the majority of potential D40 buyers, you are looking at it from the perspective of someone who is _very_ interested in photography. To us (those very interested in photography) lens useability is important, but to a begineer, who doesn't have a stockpile of glass, it isn't nearly as important. Most people whio buy a D40 will never be able to tell you the extolls of a "thrifty fifty." Most probably won't even know it exists unless a friend mentions it. Sure it would be nice to have "cheap" lenses available, but I don't think most D40 buyers care beyond a couple of "cheap" zooms.
> 
> ...


----------



## reconstyle (Jan 16, 2008)

I bought the XT and couldn't be happier.

The reason I went with the XT over the XTi is because the only difference is that one is 8mp the other is 10.2mp. For me I don't ever plan and printing pics bigger than 5x7, maybe some 8x10's, but 8mp's are plenty enough to print some 8x10's. So unless you plan on cropping and enlarging pics, the extra money spent on those 2mp's could be used for something like a camera bag, or a different lens.


----------



## meganc (Jan 16, 2008)

Thanks for the replies. I'm kind of leaning towards the D40 because I could get it in about 2 or 3 months...about that thread, I read something about it somewhere else, I still think the d40 would work for me, I can get it with the 18-55 mm lens for $470 (already said that) and that would be fine for me for a while, and when I feel I need to upgrade I would probably just want another camera, so I'd probably go with the d80 or something above. And I'd also be able to afford a more expensive dslr so yeah. Whichever one I choose, I'll be using for a few years. Well that's the way I looked at it, so I think it would still be nice. I do need to go find a store and see which one I like the feel of best, looking at the canon ones they do look a little bulkier or something, that's another reason why I'm leaning towards Nikon. And the d40x is $100+ more than the d40, so I'd like to get one asap, so like I said in the beginning I could get the d40 in a few months. About the second quote M1M posted, I agree. Right now I'm just beginning, so having a bunch of lenses aren't too important, I think the 18-55 lens would be fine for now, probably for a while. Shooting photos is something I love doing, I just want a more professional camera than a point and shoot. The d40 may not be a very professional camera, but it would be fine for me, it would give me nice photos, and that's what I want.
I think overall I'd probably be happy with it.

And then I look at it again and now I think I'm stuck between the D40 and The XT. I'm really bad at deciding things, lol.

About the kind of photos I shoot, pretty much anything worth photographing. Right now my main subject is my puppy, lol.


----------



## M1M (Jan 16, 2008)

meganc said:


> Thanks for the replies. I'm kind of leaning towards the D40 because I could get it in about 2 or 3 months...about that thread, I read something about it somewhere else, I still think the d40 would work for me, I can get it with the 18-55 mm lens for $470 (already said that) and that would be fine for me for a while, and when I feel I need to upgrade I would probably just want another camera, so I'd probably go with the d80 or something above. And I'd also be able to afford a more expensive dslr so yeah. Whichever one I choose, I'll be using for a few years. Well that's the way I looked at it, so I think it would still be nice. I do need to go find a store and see which one I like the feel of best, looking at the canon ones they do look a little bulkier or something, that's another reason why I'm leaning towards Nikon. And the d40x is $100+ more than the d40, so I'd like to get one asap, so like I said in the beginning I could get the d40 in a few months. About the second quote M1M posted, I agree. Right now I'm just beginning, so having a bunch of lenses aren't too important, I think the 18-55 lens would be fine for now, probably for a while. Shooting photos is something I love doing, I just want a more professional camera than a point and shoot.
> I think overall I'd probably be happy with it.
> 
> And then I look at it again and now I think I'm stuck between the D40 and The XT. I'm really bad at deciding things, lol.
> ...




This was my D40 last night. 

Stock 18-55 lens

http://farm3.static.flickr.com/2069/2196355258_c073c37b1f_b.jpg


----------



## reconstyle (Jan 16, 2008)

zipzoomfly.com has the XT for $470 as well. That's the lowest price I found when I was shopping for one.

Amazon.com has it for 459 and free shipping.


----------



## meganc (Jan 16, 2008)

Hm, so now I'm really stuck between the XT and D40....
Does anyone know of a store that would have them both?
I know there's a Wolf Camera nearby, would they have them there?
I wouldn't buy one there though, they have the D40 for $500 something with the same lens.


----------



## reconstyle (Jan 16, 2008)

Circuit City does, Best Buy MIGHT...

Wolf probably does, I know my local ritz does.


----------



## Mav (Jan 16, 2008)

I'd try the Wolf camera.  They usually have display models for everything with charged batteries that are actually functional, and will let you try out different lenses if you want too.  Circuit City and Best Buy and the larger electronic stores, usually the batteries are dead and might not have someone dedicated to that area.


----------



## Mav (Jan 16, 2008)

M1M said:


> This was my D40 last night.
> 
> Stock 18-55 lens
> 
> http://farm3.static.flickr.com/2069/2196355258_c073c37b1f_b.jpg


Wow great photo!! :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## M1M (Jan 16, 2008)

Mav said:


> Wow great photo!! :thumbup: :thumbup:



Thanks!


----------



## meganc (Jan 16, 2008)

Alright, so it's definitely between the Rebel XT and the D40.
Now on amazon,
The rebel is like $8 cheaper, at $460
The d40 is $468, both free shipping.
I do like the look of the Nikon better, I will probably go to Wolf Camera sometime soon. I have a feeling I'll like the Nikon but we'll see.

And M1M, that is a nice photo


----------



## M1M (Jan 16, 2008)

meganc said:


> Alright, so it's definitely between the Rebel XT and the D40.
> Now on amazon,
> The rebel is like $8 cheaper, at $460
> The d40 is $468, both free shipping.
> ...



Thanks!!

Not to sound dumb, but I made my choice merely on the LCD display. lol

The Nikon's 2.5 looks like a Plasma compared to a 27" tube TV (The canon)


----------



## meganc (Jan 16, 2008)

Hmm..not really dumb because my point and shoot has a nice 2.7 inch lcd display, and I love it...so I was looking for a nice screen 
With the d40 at 2.5 and the XT at 1.8 it just makes me lean more towards the D40


----------



## Happy Hour (Jan 16, 2008)

what No Sony recommendations? the A-100 is being replaced by the A-200 right now So the A-100 is going real cheap!!! it also has more megapixels than the D40 and has the anti shake built right into the camera! Canon and Nikon You have to spend extra money to get it in there lenses! no to mention they use Minolta lenses so they are dirt Cheap on Ebay!! You can get just about any lens for 50-100$ how can you go wrong?


----------



## Stratman (Jan 16, 2008)

OR  you could go with the Pentax K100D  with built in Anti shake, and compatibility with ANY Pentax lens since the 70s. Not sure of the price, but I am sure it is in the same range, or maybe a bit less than the Nikon and Canon, and is a more "solid" feeling camera. And it also has the highest rated "kit" lens of the bunch too. 

http://www.amazon.com/Pentax-Digita...1?ie=UTF8&s=electronics&qid=1200529571&sr=8-1


----------



## photo_guy (Jan 16, 2008)

Go with an XTi or XT. Its the best entry level camera on the market. Also you not limited to which lenses will work with the camera , like the D40. Thats just my 2 cents.


----------



## Happy Hour (Jan 16, 2008)

photo_guy said:


> Go with an XTi or XT. Its the best entry level camera on the market. Also you not limited to which lenses will work with the camera , like the D40. Thats just my 2 cents.


who says is the best? that is your own personal opinion. My sister has the Xti and I personally think It is nothing special.(But that is just my opinion!) The next guy will say he thinks his camera is the best on the market. You need to research all the cameras in your price range then go to the store and hold them all see which feels the best for you. nobody here can tell you what you need. I suggested the sony because you said you were on a tight budget. and even though all the dlsrs are around the same price and the same options(for entry level ) you can get Minolta lenses for next to nothing used on ebay. I started wanting a nikon D200 but ended up with a sony. because I thought it felt better in my hands. (Everyone I know who owns the Sony said the exact same thing) they were going for a nikon or Canon and like the way the Sony felt better. The next guy might tell you the Sony is a piece of SH*t. But you need to find what fits you the best!


----------



## monkeykoder (Jan 16, 2008)

Happy Hour said:


> who says is the best? that is your own personal opinion. My sister has the Xti and I personally think It is nothing special.(But that is just my opinion!) The next guy will say he thinks his camera is the best on the market. You need to research all the cameras in your price range then go to the store and hold them all see which feels the best for you. nobody here can tell you what you need. I suggested the sony because you said you were on a tight budget. and even though all the dlsrs are around the same price and the same options(for entry level ) you can get Minolta lenses for next to nothing used on ebay. I started wanting a nikon D200 but ended up with a sony. because I thought it felt better in my hands. (Everyone I know who owns the Sony said the exact same thing) they were going for a nikon or Canon and like the way the Sony felt better. The next guy might tell you the Sony is a piece of SH*t. But you need to find what fits you the best!



Personally I think the Sonys feel a little light and weird in my hand if it wasn't for the familial investment in Nikon lenses I would have gone with Pentax but you'll get thousands of replies to a thread like this and you'll be more confused by the end than when you went in.


----------



## mrodgers (Jan 16, 2008)

Happy Hour said:


> who says is the best?


Marketing says it's the best!    It's marketed more, reviewed more, sold more, thus is touted as the "best selling".

People fall for marketing.  I've posted here before about researching my $200 Fuji while my co-worker purchased the Rebel XTi on e-bay without ever even seeing one or picking one up in his hands.  He thinks he bought "the best".  He was even talked into a different lens than the particular kit he was going to buy which moved the price from $1000 to $1500.  Yet, I'm taking photos in manual mode learning how to take photographs with my $200 camera and his is "all automatic, the camera does everything!"  (his words, not mine..)


----------



## meganc (Jan 16, 2008)

Hmm yeah I guess I should just go see which one feels right in my hands, I think I still might stick with Nikon and Canon since I know more about them, but we'll have to see.


----------



## partyaddict (Jan 16, 2008)

my canon 40d is awesome!


----------



## fatsheep (Jan 16, 2008)

I first wrote off the Nikon 40D as a DSLR with too little resolution but it looks like I was wrong...  My current camera has 7 MP and it has 6 so I figured I'd be downgrading in a way.  I guess I fell for that megapixel myth just like so many others.  

After looking at it again, it looks like a great camera.  It'd work with my SD card (the rebel won't), it's light, it's got a 2.5" LCD, nice stock lens, and the pictures I've seen posted look phenomenal.  Looks like I could pick it up for under $500 with a stock lens on amazon.  If I hadn't JUST bought my first camera I might go for that.  

I think it will be better to wait until I've got some more photography experience and reading under my belt.  Best to make an informed decision...

@meganc: Good luck on picking the best camera for ya.  I'll be interested in which one you do end up picking (and why).


----------



## Mav (Jan 16, 2008)

photo_guy said:


> Go with an XTi or XT. Its the best entry level camera on the market. Also you not limited to which lenses will work with the camera , like the D40. Thats just my 2 cents.


The D40 will work with just about any lens Nikon has made since 1959 just fine.  All you lose is auto-focus if it's not an AF-S or AF-I lens, but that doesn't stop you from taking photos.  It'll still only meter with 1986 and newer AF lens with the CPU on-board, but that's true of the D50/D70/D80/D100 also.  Only the D200 and up will meter with the old MF lenses that didn't have CPUs.  You can still guess at manual exposure or use an external meter and take great photos.  In some cases like with fisheyes, or wide angles, or macros, manually focusing is no big deal at all.  And you can still use large aperture primes just fine and enjoy all of their sharpness and quality and other benefits.  You'll just have trouble manually focusing if you want to shoot at apertures larger than f/2.8.  But even that can be fixed with a Katz Eye focusing screen (or a modified K3 screen) for $100 or less.

Shot of my daughter from my D40 at iso1400 and the 50mm f/1.8 @ f/2.8, manual focus: http://images32.fotki.com/v1058/photos/1/1055548/5682200/DSC_2004_D40d-vi.jpg


One from tonight straight off the camera with the 18-55 and SB-400 flash: http://images31.fotki.com/v1085/photos/1/1055548/5229152/DSC_2510-vi.jpg


----------



## meganc (Jan 16, 2008)

I think I'm still leaning towards the D40...I'll try to go to the Wolf Camera soon.
Mav, those are some really nice pictures, love the first one, she's adorable


----------



## meganc (Jan 17, 2008)

So, I thought of a question for the D40 and XT users, how well are they at shooting no flash with not too well lighting? My whole house has sucky  lighting, lol. My point and shoot does okay, so I'm assuming it would be okay too, but do you know how well it does? I mean the lighting isn't bad it's just kinda low, I usually have a ceiling light, and anywhere between 2-4 lamps on lol.


----------



## Mav (Jan 17, 2008)

This depends more on the lens you're using than on the camera.  Both will struggle in poor lighting with the standard 18-55 kit lenses.    But if your P&S does okay without a flash, then the DSLRs will do even better.  If you go with the D40, get the great little SB-400 flash that I used above.  You can flip it up for bounce flash unlike a P&S, and if you get your technique right you can make photos look like a flash wasn't even used.


----------



## meganc (Jan 17, 2008)

Yeah that's what I figured. Yeah I think I'd be getting the 18-55 kit lens...I do need to get some sort of better lighting though, but I mean it's not too bad, just not really good lol, it's better when I have at least the ceiling and a lamp on (one of those tall lamps with the 3 desk like lamps that you can move around, haha I'm bad at describing things)


----------



## reconstyle (Jan 17, 2008)

Yea, it will all depend on the lens for low light stuff.

Whether or not you get the XT or the d40 doesn't really matter to me a whole lot, but I just think the whole auto focus thing would be a HUGE feature that would sway you towards the XT, auto focus IMO is a much more useful feature than a slightly bigger LCD screen...


----------



## CJL (Jan 17, 2008)

the d40 is a great camera.  i got one for my girl for xmas.  it takes great pictures and all the nikon stuff that i already have works with it.  even though some lenses don't auto focus its still a great camera.  had i not already been a nikon user with lenses and a speedlight i may have gone with the canon if it was between the d40 and the canon.  when i got my d80 i made the choice between the xti and the d80 and went with the d80.  if it were between the d40 and the xt i may have gone with the xt.


----------



## 0~pennylane~0 (Jan 17, 2008)

About the XTi and the D40....I have read that the lens that comes with the camera lacks the quality the buyers are looking for...for those who own the XTi would you say that this is the case?


----------



## fatsheep (Jan 17, 2008)

reconstyle said:


> Yea, it will all depend on the lens for low light stuff.
> 
> Whether or not you get the XT or the d40 doesn't really matter to me a whole lot, but I just think the whole auto focus thing would be a HUGE feature that would sway you towards the XT, auto focus IMO is a much more useful feature than a slightly bigger LCD screen...



But there are many other issues other than AF.  


For starters, if you're not going to get many other lenses then it doesn't matter since the kit lense and a 55-200 mm VR lense are AF-S (and so do AF with the D40).
Second off, there's a pretty significant difference between a 1.8" screen and a 2.5" as far as image viewing goes.  It doesn't sound like much but take a ruler and draw a 1.8" diagonal and then draw a 2.5" one.  Draw boxes around both.  Which one would you like to preview your images in?
The D40 can use SD cards, the XT uses compact flash.  If you already have an SD card the D40 would save you a bit of cash.
Check out the reviews on Dpreview (link to rebel review, link to d40 review).  They seemed to be impressed with the D40's kit lens while they said the XT's lens was "disappointing at telephoto with smaller apertures".  That could be an issue in low light.
The nikon d40 goes from ISO 200 - 3200 while the XT goes from 100 - 1600.  If you look at this test, the D40 appears to have less noise than the XT.
Admittedly, I own neither camera.  However, I think it's pretty clear from what I've read that there are more important issues to worry about than being able to autofocus on all of Nikon's lenses, especially for someone getting their first DSLR.  



> No real comparison b/w the 2 if u can spend the 120 bucks more go for the Xti, gives u tons of more control & options which the D40 lacks.
> If one were too choose between  Xti with a D80 then u could go for the nikon'
> The Nikon is a begginers SLR with linited options, now that you are upgrading get Xti.It is a small camera too for a SLR.



In the Dpreview review they mentioned the lack of bracketing, depth-of-field preview, and also the fact that the exposure steps are fixed.  These features are all nice but I think they aren't really vital, especially for an entry level SLR.  Are these the only options you are talking about or are there more I am not aware of?


----------



## BYoung (Jan 17, 2008)

I would say you should hold them in you hands before you buy one. I shopped around for a long time on the internet reading every review I could till I couldn't stand it anymore. Then I got into a store that had a good line-up of camera's and held each one I researched in my hand to see which I liked the feel of the best. 

I ended up buying the XTi since I like how it felt in my hand. I have no complaints on the camera but I'm a total Amateur still so I haven't produced amazing quality images like ones found on here yet after learning the camera over the last 2 weeks. Also Living in the Canadian Arctic one can't do much in the world of grey...


----------



## nossie (Jan 17, 2008)

I bought the XT when it first came out and today I wonder if the Nikon choice would have been better.  When it comes to focusing it leaves a lot to be desired and the images are noisy.

I don't know if the nikon comparison is better but I'd like to try one.


----------



## Mav (Jan 17, 2008)

0~pennylane~0 said:


> About the XTi and the D40....I have read that the lens that comes with the camera lacks the quality the buyers are looking for...for those who own the XTi would you say that this is the case?


Virginia Beach sunrise taken with the cheap crappy 18-55 kit lens on my D80 and a tripod. 

http://images27.fotki.com/v984/photos/1/1055548/5009339/DSC_7650av-vi.jpg


One of these days I'm going to get all of my best 18-55 photos together and make a thread out of it.  There's no reason you can't take thousands of great photos with the 18-55 kit lenses.


----------



## Happy Hour (Jan 17, 2008)

monkeykoder said:


> Personally I think the Sonys feel a little light and weird in my hand if it wasn't for the familial investment in Nikon lenses I would have gone with Pentax but you'll get thousands of replies to a thread like this and you'll be more confused by the end than when you went in.


Funny you say that cause the Sony has a metal frame while your  Nikon is plastic. and If I had to choose between a cheap piece of plastic or hard metal I have no doubt plastic is gonna loose every time in durability


----------



## HASHASHIN (Jan 17, 2008)

canon L glass made the decision for me.

it really doesn't matter in the end though, every dslr on the market will take a great photo if put in the right hands.


----------



## nossie (Jan 17, 2008)

HASHASHIN said:


> canon L glass made the decision for me.
> 
> it really doesn't matter in the end though, every dslr on the market will take a great photo if put in the right hands.


 
I own 3 L lenses and I think the 350D lets them down.


----------



## HASHASHIN (Jan 17, 2008)

ive seen amazing pictures off the xt, i have an xti, so im not sure.  I love my camera though.

the lcd is a moot point i think, if that is what you are considering.  You should only be using the lcd to view the histogram of your shots. Thats my opinion anyways.


----------



## HASHASHIN (Jan 17, 2008)

this is from an xt


----------



## fatsheep (Jan 17, 2008)

BYoung said:


> I would say you should hold them in you hands before you buy one. I shopped around for a long time on the internet reading every review I could till I couldn't stand it anymore. Then I got into a store that had a good line-up of camera's and held each one I researched in my hand to see which I liked the feel of the best.



That sounds like good advice.  I was thinking about doing this just to see what I like even though I won't be buying for a while.  What are some good stores to do this in?  Circuit City?  Best Buy?  I'm in Louisville, Kentucky so there should be something with a decent selection with driving distance.


----------



## Mav (Jan 17, 2008)

gendarmee said:


> No real comparison b/w the 2 if u can spend the 120 bucks more go for the Xti, gives u tons of more control & options which the D40 lacks.
> If one were too choose between  Xti with a D80 then u could go for the nikon'
> The Nikon is a begginers SLR with linited options, now that you are upgrading get Xti.It is a small camera too for a SLR.





fatsheep said:


> In the Dpreview review they mentioned the lack of bracketing, depth-of-field preview, and also the fact that the exposure steps are fixed.  These features are all nice but I think they aren't really vital, especially for an entry level SLR.  Are these the only options you are talking about or are there more I am not aware of?


Between my D80 and the D40, the D40 still gives me control over everything I need.  The D80 just gives me more direct access buttons and knobs to make adjustments quickly whereas you'll get bogged down in the D40's menus.  I think that's true of the 30/40D and the XT/XTi though.

I'm going on a big overseas vacation in just over 2 weeks and I'd really rather just take my D40 because it's so small and light and does everything that I need it to.  The only reason I'm taking the D80 is because I already have 2 batteries for it whereas I only have 1 for the D40.  For $50 for another D40 battery, I'll just take the D80.  The D40 is a fully capable camera though, and it's no big deal to manually focus on some lenses either (10.5mm fisheye, 50mm @ f/2.8 or smaller, etc)


----------



## meganc (Jan 17, 2008)

Hmmm I'm still not sure, I'll try to go to a store soon to see which one feels right. I think overall either would be a fine camera, and I'm not too worried about the D40 issues. The noise test does show the XT is noiser, which may be a problem in low lighting? I think the kit lens would be fine....and for dpreview from what they say about the kit lenses it kind of makes me wonder which I'd be better off with. I don't need a really advanced camera, just something to start out with. I do like the idea of having a light dslr though. I won't be buying for a few months though, which kind of sucks.


----------



## Mav (Jan 17, 2008)

The kit lens is perfectly fine, although I can only speak for the Nikon one.  Another from tonight, D40, 18-55, bounced SB-400, and this one I actually did some post-processing and sharpening on. 

http://images31.fotki.com/v1085/photos/1/1055548/5818447/DSC_2538d-vi.jpg


Edit: yep there's not much to do now except head to a store to try them all out for feel whenever you're ready and then make the decision from there.  If it's not gonna be a few months then there might actually be some new stuff out by then, hehe.


----------



## meganc (Jan 18, 2008)

Very nice picture, adorable too 

Yeah, but I still gotta stay in my budget 
Probably in the next few days I'll try to get to a store.


----------



## Sontizzle (Jan 18, 2008)

i shot this with my XTi the first day i got it on Full auto.






im new to DSLR but the image quality of the XTi is amazing. and not to mention the 2.5in LCD is alot better than the 1.8in on the XT.


----------



## TamiyaGuy (Jan 18, 2008)

meganc said:


> I can get it with the 18-55 mm lens for $470


OMG LUCKY. Here in the UK it cost £300 >=(

Anyway, I've got a D40, and despite the limitations people have talked about, I'm fine with them. a 6MP sensor is fine for anything up to A4 size, and if you're doing home-snapshots, A3 looks fine too. The lens limitations, in my opinion, aren't that much to worry about. The kit 18-55mm lens is fine for macro photography and wide-angle stuff, and a 55-200mm is fine for almost everything else. Even if you do have trouble with finding a decent lens, just ask someone at your local photography shop and they'll point you in the right direction.

And, of course, the D40 is very cheap. It might be because I'm a Nikon guy, but I'd recommend the D40. Well, I'd recommend it if it feels "right" in your hands. No point buying a $470 (LUCKY ****) DSLR if you're still going to use your compact 

Edit: If the XT only has a 1.8in screen, then I'd highly recommend the D40. The in-camera post processing effects are incredible as well.


----------



## meganc (Jan 18, 2008)

Yeah, there are still a few things that make me lean more towards the D40, it would be between the D40 and the XTi but the XTi is about $100 more so yeah. I really do like the idea of having a bigger screen, but maybe it's just a personal preference. I really have to go get to a store soon


----------



## lds463 (Jan 18, 2008)

I've been in the same pit as you for quite a while. Posting threads and checking reviews but, really even if it means just going to a best buy where stuff is usually overpriced just to try out one or two cameras then by all mean s go. Reviews can't match up to the feel of the camera in your hands.


----------



## meganc (Jan 18, 2008)

Yeah, true. I'll try to go tomorrow


----------



## Joves (Jan 18, 2008)

Well just remember that you have to stay with AF-S and, AF-I lenses with the D40. I have a D80 myself. But you really need to get to the store and, handle them to see which feels best to you. Aslo I believe Best Buy has both models you are wanting to choose from That is if you have one near by.


----------



## meganc (Jan 18, 2008)

Yeah if I do go with the D40 I know that, but I don't think it would be too much of a problem, for me at least.
There's a Best Buys nearby, also a Circuit City (I think someone said they might have them) and a Wolf Camera, so I'm good to go. I know sometime this weekend I'll probably get to one of them.


----------



## Carolina girl in Chicago (Jan 18, 2008)

Hi everyone, I'm new. I just bought the Nikon D40. I really liked the way it felt in my hand, the way the menus worked and how much information the camera gave you through the viewfinder. 

I took photography in college for one semester, and we used old box cameras and developed our own film before moving on to SLRs. I need a refresher course on how to use all the features of my new toy, but manual focus on other lenses doesn't bother me a bit. It's what I'm used to. Auto focus on an SLR seems weird to me. 

One reason that I was swayed to the Nikon was my FIL is a professional photographer and has a closet full of glass he doesn't use anymore.  ---including a sweet 500mm telephoto lense. (it has been 10 years since I've seen this lense so I don't remember exactly what it was) I need a better macro lense right now for a project, so he is letting me borrow one of his. --I just wish he didn't live so far away.


----------



## meganc (Jan 19, 2008)

So yeah, I'm still not sure, but I'm definitely going to a store tomorrow or Monday.
Anyone else's personal opinions?


----------



## Stratman (Jan 20, 2008)

meganc said:


> So yeah, I'm still not sure, but I'm definitely going to a store tomorrow or Monday.
> Anyone else's personal opinions?



don't forget to check out pentax


----------



## hpi (Jan 20, 2008)

I own an Xti and haven't one complaint so far, it's not an expensive camera and it has quite a good amount of features and settings on it.

Go to the store and hold them see which you like better and you can even ask an employee to help you chose assuming he knows what hes saying.


----------



## BPALMER (Jan 20, 2008)

doesnt anyone here shoot with olympus?? when i shopped for a new camera i read every review i could get my hands on,including dpreview. the olympus (e510) @10.1 mp rated very high in all reviews and i liked the fact that dustless sensor was also available,when i found it @ 599.00 w lens i jumped on it. only real complaint at this time is the onboard flash is a little weak,but that is remedied easily.
           are there problems that i dont know about with this camera or is the marketing for the other 2 that much better ??
                                                bp


----------



## Saint-Brown (Jan 20, 2008)

here is my .02
my wife has the xt, i have a d70 (i can't wait to get my d300).  Both cameras make great quality photos.  the only question is making changes on the fly.  I personaly hate having to go to the menu when I want to change a setting on the camera.  The best this to do to go to a store and check them out.  How are the controls, are they where you can easly get to them.  

The other thing you want to think about is what is going to happen next year or the year after, you will probably fall deeper in love with photography, crave the control you wish you had and then start looking to upgrade.  You want to make sure you are not double paying.  By that I mean buying something now and then having to buy something that you should have bought in the first place.  I have had my d70 for 3 years now and it's time to upgrade, I'm not going to have to change any lenses, so it's just an upgrade and not a double purchase.  Just something for you to consider in your up comming purchase


----------



## meganc (Jan 20, 2008)

Thanks for the replies.

Yeah, I thought about that, but in a few years when I do upgrade, I'll probably upgrade the whole thing, which is also one reason why I'm not getting something better now (well main reason, I don't have the extra money right now )
But I don't know...so many different choices...that's why I was trying to stick with Canon and Nikon lol. And I'm trying to stay as cheap as I can too, lol. The XT is like $10 cheaper than the D40 on bhphoto...but for some reason I feel preferred to Nikon, but I really just have to go see which one I like in person.


----------



## Saint-Brown (Jan 20, 2008)

have you gotten a chance to see how they feel in your hands yet?


----------



## meganc (Jan 20, 2008)

No, unfortunately not yet. Either today, or if not today, definitely tomorrow I will get to a store. Probably Wolf Camera?


----------



## fatsheep (Jan 21, 2008)

Gotten to go down to the store yet?   Sorry to bug ya but I'm a bit curious as to how this turns out.  As I said before, I'll be going down this path eventually (probably next winter).


----------



## meganc (Jan 22, 2008)

Not yet :/
Was supposed to go yesterday but I didn't get to, hopefully tomorrow though.


----------



## meganc (Jan 23, 2008)

Well still haven't gotten to the store yet, but on bhphoto now they have the Canon XT used for $400 with the 18-55 kit lens. The d40 is still $470 with the 18-55 kit lens....I can't find the D40 body only anywhere though, cause I was thinking about getting the body and maybe a different lens, but that depends on how much it would be, but I can't find it anyways.
But yeah, hopefully within the next few days I'll get to the store.


----------



## Mav (Jan 23, 2008)

If you search on B&H and possibly Adorama.com also, they do have some D40 kits with different lenses.  At least they did before Christmas.


----------



## meganc (Jan 24, 2008)

Yeah, b&h has the D40 with the 18-55 kit lens for $470
With the 18-135 mm for $660,
and with the 18-55 and the 55-200 mm lens' for $650, 
but I was trying to stay under $500
Haven't checked out adorama but I will look into it and see what they have them for, but when I go to see which one I like more in person, and I like the D40 more, I think I could manage to pay the $70 extra


----------



## meganc (Jan 28, 2008)

So I still haven't gotten to the store yet, I'm debating if I should wait a little longer to get one anyways so then I could get maybe a better body or the D40 with 2 lenses, but B&H now has the D40 used for $390, with s&h it's $400, the XT would be $472 with s&h...
So I might go with the D40 because then I could get it sooner, possibly in a month or two. Hopefully I can get to the store this week and see which one I like better.


----------



## Mystwalker (Jan 28, 2008)

D40x seem to work smoother when I test drove one six months ago.  Did not know about the AF-S lense requirement ofr autofocus though.  I love my 50mm f/1.8 (on Canon) and no-AF would be a bummer 

I ended up buying Canon 30D because it felt more solid and shoots faster which was primary reason I went to DSLR.


----------



## Antithesis (Jan 28, 2008)

I had a d40x for a few months and then switched to a d80. The d40 is a cool little camera, and I can recommend it. It's one of the smallest dSLR's out there and weighs next to nothng. The only issue is adjusting aperture in full manual mode, where you have to hold a little button while you spin the adjustement wheel. 

Other than that though, if you look you can find a pretty full line up of AF-S or equivalent lenses (Sigma 30mm f1.4, Sigma 10-20, Lots of Nikon glass, just not the 50mm f1.8 and a few other key lenses). It's not as debilitating as some people make it out to be. In hindsight I certainly wouldn't let it deterr me from purchasing the camera, especially for $400.


----------



## raboobi (Apr 8, 2008)

N O N A C


----------



## MRivera (Apr 8, 2008)

so, which camera did you chose? 
I was in the same situation between Nikon and Canon and ended up with a Pentax... I like it!!!


----------



## asfixiate (Apr 8, 2008)

Go to many stores and try them all out. Best buy usually has a d40 as well as Rebels on display. The only complaint I really have is I need faster glass for taking action shots.  This isn't the camera's fault just the lens I have.  What I do to compensate for this slowness is predict where my target will be.

I'm a biased rebel user but even with that said Rebels a great camera that can do a lot.


----------



## caspertodd (Apr 8, 2008)

Being a new camera owner (Rebel XT), what I have found is that the body is just about the cheapest part of the purchase.  I think both the Nikon's and Canon's will probably net you the same quality photo as long as you have comparible lenses.  I bought the XT because my friends had recommended it to me.  I love my camera and couldn't imagine owning anything else.


----------



## Village Idiot (Apr 8, 2008)

Just buy a 300D. I'll post a good picture I took with one if it makes people happy


----------

